# End of school year, presents for the teacher!



## David H (Jul 22, 2011)

It was the end of the school year, and a teacher was receiving gifts from her pupils.

The florist's son handed her a gift. 
She shook it, held it overhead, and said, 
"I bet I know what it is. 
Some flowers." 

"That's right" the boy said, 
"but how did you know?"

"Oh, just a wild guess," she said.

The next pupil was the sweet shop owner's daughter.

The teacher held her gift overhead, shook it, and said, 
"I bet I can guess what it is. 
A box of sweets."

"That's right, 
but how did you know?" asked the girl.

"Oh, just a wild guess," said the teacher.

The next gift was from the son of the pub owner. 
The teacher held the package overhead, but it was leaking. 

She touched a drop of the leakage with her finger and touched it to her tongue.

"Is it wine?" she asked.

"No," the boy replied, with some excitement.

The teacher repeated the process, 
taking a larger drop of the leakage to her tongue.

"Is it champagne?" she asked.

"No," the boy replied, with more excitement.

The teacher took one more taste before declaring, 
"I give up, what is it?"

With great glee, the boy replied, 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"It's a puppy!"*


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 22, 2011)

love it!!!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 22, 2011)

David H said:


> It was the end of the school year, and a teacher was receiving gifts from her pupils.
> 
> The florist's son handed her a gift.
> She shook it, held it overhead, and said,
> ...



That was brilliant, so funny  Sheena ps I just told it to Tia and she thought it was great


----------



## am64 (Jul 22, 2011)

david.... yet again you have caused me to smile !!!


----------



## AnnW (Jul 23, 2011)

Great , David-keep 'em coming


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 25, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> That was brilliant, so funny  Sheena ps I just told it to Tia and she thought it was great



I have just written it out to Tia's Infant School Headteacher as she is retiring tomorrow.  I'm sure it will make her laugh too  Sheena


----------

